# Critique my doe please!



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Please critique my doe.
She is underweight, I am trying to fix that. She is pregnant and will be two in Ap






ril.
Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope someone chimes in soon, I can't Critique as I have boers.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah where's Sydney?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

SYDNEY!!!!!! Where are you ?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok, I know I'm not Sydney, but...

Nice looking girl! She'll be real nice once she puts on weight.
Good topline, brisket and legs. Rump is pretty good.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Could you get a picture of her set up Please, and of her back legs and front legs.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

LLNkikos said:


> Ok, I know I'm not Sydney, but...
> 
> Nice looking girl! She'll be real nice once she puts on weight.
> Good topline, brisket and legs. Rump is pretty good.


Thanks!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I need you Sydney!
Hope this helps


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Well, I'm not Sydney, but I'll critique her for you. Give me a bit.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Pros:
Nice length of body
Strong topline
Nice uphill stature
Strength in chine
Long, lean dairy neck
Fairly level, decent length rump
Strong pasterns
Thurls look good
In the first picture, she looks to have a nice amount of brisket, can't tell in the other picture
Decent depth into the rear barrel for her age, could use more though
Nice straight front legs
Nice angulation in the rear legs

Cons:
Neck could blend better into brisket
Neck could blend just a tad better into withers
Chest floor could blend better into heart girth

I'd like to see pictures from the front and back to judge width through the hips, pins, etc.

Overall she's a pretty girl. I'd like to see how her udder turns out.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Just sayin', Emzi00, you're good! Pleeaase, do my goats!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It isn't that I only want Sydney to judge her, I just know she is good at that
Thanks Emma!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She freshened once already when she was 11 months it was an accident though, I would never breed them at that age on purpose!
I will get some pictures of her udder in March after she kids.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

LLNkikos said:


> Just sayin', Emzi00, you're good! Pleeaase, do my goats!


Thanks, I learned from the best( Little Bits N Pieces).  I'll see if I can get to it in a bit. Any specific goat I'm judging?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, Sydney is pretty good. There's quite a few awesome people on here. Heck, I learned from everyone on here.  

Awesome! Hope she pops out some does for you!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Me too. We desperately need does


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

At this point, I'd even settle for a single buckling, my only doe at the moment didn't take.  I'll send all my doe mojo your way.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> At this point, I'd even settle for a single buckling, my only doe at the moment didn't take.  I'll send all my doe mojo your way.


That is too bad
Thanks for the mojo though


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, Sydney is pretty good. There's quite a few awesome people on here. Heck, I learned from everyone on here.
> 
> Awesome! Hope she pops out some does for you!


PRETTY good, hey, I'm awesome!! :greengrin: :lol: Kidding, of course 

Agreed, I learned from people on here, and looking at scorecards.

Also, Emma said exactly what I would have said


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

In the last pic of her she seems to be a tad over stretched in her front and back legs.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> PRETTY good, hey, I'm awesome!! :greengrin: :lol: Kidding, of course
> 
> Agreed, I learned from people on here, and looking at scorecards.
> 
> Also, Emma said exactly what I would have said


You can be awesome, as long as I'm amazing. :greengrin:

Yeah, I looked at scorecards too, actually I wrote them out so I could remember them better. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> In the last pic of her she seems to be a tad over stretched in her front and back legs.


I noticed that too, so I scrolled back and forth pictures.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> You can be awesome, as long as I'm amazing. :greengrin:
> 
> Yeah, I looked at scorecards too, actually I wrote them out so I could remember them better. :lol:


:lol:

OR 
We could both be superawesomeamazingwonderful :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Deal. :greengrin: We'll both be superawesomeamazingwonderful.


----------

